# Documenting Puppyhood (and Onward!)



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

I wanted to start a thread to upload pictures of Nino as he grows (both fur-wise and height/weight-wise) so I can document his changes. One of my biggest regrets with Mario is that I don't have more puppy photos. This is mostly for my benefit, but you guys are welcome to post along, use this for reference, etc. etc. Pictures will be him stacking once he gets a better handle of it 

1: About a day old (far left)
2: 4 weeks (in front)
3: 5 and a half weeks (a couple days after our first visit)
4 (attached differently): 2 different perspectives of whelping day, then 1 week old (2nd from right, 2nd from bottom)


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

And some more...

1: 8 weeks old
2: 12 weeks old with sister Macey (the day he came home)
3: 13 weeks (or 3 months!) old


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Great idea.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I have more pictures of Whimsy growing up than I do of my daughters LOL


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

I love the idea of having all the progress in one thread. It will be fun to follow the changes.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

I'll enjoy following this thread. I have one going for my puppy Lola too.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

That is what we are doing with Tucker. I have to see if the breeder has pics when he was born. Very cool idea.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

*14 weeks*

This week's photos. The closest we have gotten to the boys snuggling, and Nino peeking out of my eno hammock. 14 weeks (plus a little)


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Love the pic of Nino in the hammock; adorable!!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

MarinaGirl said:


> Love the pic of Nino in the hammock; adorable!!


I was surprised at how tolerant he was of being place in it. When he was in the middle, he sunk down quite a bit (it's a massive hammock), so he made his way to the end where he could peek out and hung for a bit


----------



## w8in (Feb 11, 2016)

Awweeee! How sweet!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

15 weeks. Under the couch, snuggled in the shag rug=the best seat in the house, according to our little lion man.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Great idea. Will be fun to watch your little one grow.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Super cute!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

A few more at 15 weeks because this is a very cute stage and I love to show Nino off (no shame here). Last one is after a solid hour and a half of playing with the neighbor boys (5 and 7 years old). He likes it because they have fewer rules for him, we like it because it tires him out hehe. And of course more under the sectional antics.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

He's a bundle of cuteness. Love the pictures.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

PaulineMi said:


> He's a bundle of cuteness. Love the pictures.


We like to think so, but we're also quite biased  Can't wait for you to bring your little lady home!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

He is so cute! I love the 15 month stage too.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

He is so sweet, just as cute as can be. Hershey turned 12 weeks yesterday so I know what you mean about the fun stage. He makes me laugh everyday. The laughs are in between all the no no's.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> He is so sweet, just as cute as can be. Hershey turned 12 weeks yesterday so I know what you mean about the fun stage. He makes me laugh everyday. The laughs are in between all the no no's.


How is training going with Hershey? We start our puppy k in two weeks. It's a little late, but Nino is still quite small, and that was the soonest session that worked for us and wasn't full, but we've got a good start on things thus far. I'm kinda wigging out over the conformation training; I have to keep reminding myself he still has 2 and a half months before he can even debut


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KarMar said:


> How is training going with Hershey? We start our puppy k in two weeks. It's a little late, but Nino is still quite small, and that was the soonest session that worked for us and wasn't full, but we've got a good start on things thus far. I'm kinda wigging out over the conformation training; I have to keep reminding myself he still has 2 and a half months before he can even debut


Remember that they have the 4-6 month puppy classes now too. They don't count for points, but they are a great way to get puppies used to the show surroundings and to being on the table with the judge going over them. And nobody expects puppies (even the 6-9 month puppies) to be perfect... They are ALL just puppies, and adorable no matter what they do, as long as they are happy in the ring!


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Tucker graduated from his Puppy class Tuesday. Passed it with flying colors (even starting two weeks late due to shot schedule but we were working with him at home alot) and he even did his testing well enough on distances that he would have passed Manners 101 for his GCC certificate as well at 17 weeks old. The trainers were very impressed. We are not shooting for show ring dog but a loving family pet and yes he is a ham as you can see from the last photo. We could not get him to roll on his back when we brought him home but now he falls over for belly rubs. He is alert barking now as well. Loving these dogs....I think there might be another Hav puppy sometime down the road. :grin2: Just saying.....


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

M&J said:


> Tucker graduated from his Puppy class Tuesday. Passed it with flying colors (even starting two weeks late due to shot schedule but we were working with him at home alot) and he even did his testing well enough on distances that he would have passed Manners 101 for his GCC certificate as well at 17 weeks old. The trainers were very impressed. We are not shooting for show ring dog but a loving family pet and yes he is a ham as you can see from the last photo. We could not get him to roll on his back when we brought him home but now he falls over for belly rubs. He is alert barking now as well. Loving these dogs....I think there might be another Hav puppy sometime down the road. :grin2: Just saying.....


I knew that name choice of "Four On The Floor" had multiple meanings. Lol


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

krandall said:


> Remember that they have the 4-6 month puppy classes now too. They don't count for points, but they are a great way to get puppies used to the show surroundings and to being on the table with the judge going over them. And nobody expects puppies (even the 6-9 month puppies) to be perfect... They are ALL just puppies, and adorable no matter what they do, as long as they are happy in the ring!


Haven't been able to find a 4-6 month class at any of the shows coming up in our area, and I'd prefer to not go out of state for a fun match. Our training center does offer a twice weekly drop-in conformation run-through with a professional handler giving tips and what not, so that will be great help. Our breeder will be attending a few with us with the 1 year old whose show career she had to put on hold because of the puppies and an injured ankle, and we are very excited.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Hershey's training is coming along. He knows sit and wait and down. He is walking really well on a leash and is just crazy in love with everyone he meets. Wants to be friends with everyone. He is getting well socialized with people and dogs. He definitely knows what no means, but whether he chooses to listen is something else. He has a little defiant streak in him so I have to be just as stubborn. He and Ollie are getting along great, although poor Ollie is pretty tired from all the play and lack of naps. For a puppy he doesn't seem to need as much sleep as I would like haha. He is way more high energy than Ollie was at that age and Ollie slept a lot more. We can't put him to bed before midnight because we can at least sleep till 7 doing that. He goes in to his crate happily for naps and night time but not a long time. I would love to see him go from midnight till 8 that would be perfect. He is sleeping a total of 13 hours a day with lots of exercise, lots!!! I thought a puppy needed 18 - 20 hours a day. He had his 12 week shots on Tuesday and he is doing great and weighs a whopping 6.5 lbs.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Hershey's training is coming along. He knows sit and wait and down. He is walking really well on a leash and is just crazy in love with everyone he meets. Wants to be friends with everyone. He is getting well socialized with people and dogs. He definitely knows what no means, but whether he chooses to listen is something else. He has a little defiant streak in him so I have to be just as stubborn. He and Ollie are getting along great, although poor Ollie is pretty tired from all the play and lack of naps. For a puppy he doesn't seem to need as much sleep as I would like haha. He is way more high energy than Ollie was at that age and Ollie slept a lot more. We can't put him to bed before midnight because we can at least sleep till 7 doing that. He goes in to his crate happily for naps and night time but not a long time. I would love to see him go from midnight till 8 that would be perfect. He is sleeping a total of 13 hours a day with lots of exercise, lots!!! I thought a puppy needed 18 - 20 hours a day. He had his 12 week shots on Tuesday and he is doing great and weighs a whopping 6.5 lbs.


Oh, he's gonna be a big 'un! Nino was 3.12 at 12 weeks and dropped to 3.9 after his first week at home (didn't eat much in all of the excitement). We call Nino "Naughty Nino", but he's actually pretty good. We can count the total accidents he's had on two hands, but he's like a toddler in that everything he sees, he puts in his mouth. It's all timing with the potty. We have times where he decides it is potty time 2 hours before bed, and then wakes us up at 5. Most of the time, though, he wakes up with our alarms. He is wild, though. While he's very eager to please and super trainable, we need around an hour and a half of heavy play before he is chilled enough to focus on training -____-


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh no don't say that, Ollie weighs 16.5 lbs, I was hoping for a lightweight this time haha. I know what you mean about everything in the mouth, it is just like having a human baby, you have to watch them like a hawk. Potty training is good here too. He is catching on and I time it pretty good, I have him on a schedule, so he is pretty predictable. I felt really bad 2 nights ago though. We have a deck door off the kitchen that leads to a raised deck with no access to his potty area, but for some reason he gets confused with that door and the door I use to take him out. Maybe because it leads to outside he thinks it is all the same. My husband and I were in the kitchen with him when all of a sudden he was gone. I found him sitting at the deck door and just as I went to pick him up he peed. On the floor and me. I couldn't scold him because he went to a door, just not the right one. I took him out to the right spot and he did go again so he got lots of praise for that, then I got redressed haha. All in all he has had very few accidents and he knows his command word to go so he is doing well. I think the wild thing is age. Hershey can get crazy too and super hyper. I think Ollie was the same at that age and now he is the most laid back guy. Hopefully they will grow out of it, it is exhausting trying to keep up. It is nice to know I have a comrade in arms in this thing. Keep posting the progress on Nino I love being able to compare notes. Give Nino and Mario a big kiss from Ollie and Hershey.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Our Rex is 7 months today and weighs 8.8 lbs but he is much more active, wiggly, and rambunctious than Leo ever was. Thank goodness for Leo who will race around and wrestle with Rex to burn some of that energy off! It will be interesting to see if Rexy mellows as he gets older. I was thinking this morning that he would make a great agility dog I just don't have time in my schedule to fit that in. Oh well, he keeps us laughing do all is good. 😄


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Pucks104 said:


> Our Rex is 7 months today and weighs 8.8 lbs but he is much more active, wiggly, and rambunctious than Leo ever was. Thank goodness for Leo who will race around and wrestle with Rex to burn some of that energy off! It will be interesting to see if Rexy mellows as he gets older. I was thinking this morning that he would make a great agility dog I just don't have time in my schedule to fit that in. Oh well, he keeps us laughing do all is good. &#128516;


We decided Nino would be an agility dog after he finished his championship on our last visit a week before we picked him up. When called, all puppies would take off running toward you, but Nino would both start and end with a massive hop and still be the first one there. Rather than just going up on his hind legs, he hops straight up to see you. Crazy boy. And Mario still wants nothing to do with him, so we have to wear him out on our own :|


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Mario's steering clear of that wild child. He's probably thinking you brought him here, you expend your energy on him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KarMar said:


> Haven't been able to find a 4-6 month class at any of the shows coming up in our area, and I'd prefer to not go out of state for a fun match. Our training center does offer a twice weekly drop-in conformation run-through with a professional handler giving tips and what not, so that will be great help. Our breeder will be attending a few with us with the 1 year old whose show career she had to put on hold because of the puppies and an injured ankle, and we are very excited.


Yes, we have drop-in handling classes at a couple of training centers near us, like yours run by pro handlers. Those are a nice option too.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Nino got his last round of puppy shots today! I wasn't there, but I was told he did wonderfully and, once again, didn't cry for his shots. He has gained some weight thank God - 4.7 pounds now. Still tiny, but getting there. Breeder thinks he'll be on the smaller side of the "ideal" height in the standard, which we don't mind at all. Puppy class starts in just over 2 weeks.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

KarMar said:


> Nino got his last round of puppy shots today! I wasn't there, but I was told he did wonderfully and, once again, didn't cry for his shots. He has gained some weight thank God - 4.7 pounds now. Still tiny, but getting there. Breeder thinks he'll be on the smaller side of the "ideal" height in the standard, which we don't mind at all. Puppy class starts in just over 2 weeks.


You will love puppy class. Tucker had a ball. Puppy play day this morning. Time to ride again. He is getting better and better about car trips. Still no sickness since Easter and last night we hit a Petsmart and Lowes an hour after he ate! Whoopee!!!:grin2:


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Just want to say I love this thread!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Me too! :grin2:


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Weather permitting, we are going to try to get Nino out to one of the nearby lakes this weekend. Mario HATES the water (like I've said, he's part cat), but Nino seems to really enjoy it. I probably won't let him go into the water just yet, but I want him used to the lake as it's a big part of our family life. It's nice to finally have freedom to bring him places without worrying about parvo like crazy hehe.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

*4.5 months*

New pictures! (and of course, not one is right side up)


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

And some more


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

He's the cutest acrobatic puppy I've ever seen. Lol. Cute as a button.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

He's beautiful!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He sure is a cutie! Panda wants to learn that "hang from the ceiling" routine.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

He is just as cute as can be upside down and all, haha.


----------



## w8in (Feb 11, 2016)

Love it! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

I thought of you Saturday when Nyquist (named after the Detroit Red Wing) won the Kentucky Derby. His rider's name was Mario. A horse race that was keeping with your hockey theme


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

PaulineMi said:


> I thought of you Saturday when Nyquist (named after the Detroit Red Wing) won the Kentucky Derby. His rider's name was Mario. A horse race that was keeping with your hockey theme


Hehehe I noticed that too (though I have to admit, I was pulling for Gun Runner. I like myself an upset)


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

*20.5 weeks*

Today, we traded the topknot in for some pigtails. Nino isn't too sure how he feels about them, but I think they are a hoot and a half


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Nino is like "Whatever Mom". Lol He is really cute.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Cutie Patootie!


----------

